
Google Japan defends the impartiality of its search results amid lockdown rumour - robbyyy
https://www.platformexecutive.com/news/search-engines/google-japan-defends-the-impartiality-of-search-results-amid-lockdown-rumours/
======
masonic
Blogspam of

[https://www.reuters.com/article/us-health-coronavirus-
japan-...](https://www.reuters.com/article/us-health-coronavirus-japan-
google/google-japan-defends-impartiality-of-search-results-amid-lockdown-
rumors-idUSKBN21I1NU)

